
137 economists supporting GOP tax reform bill - rcarrigan87
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/29/137-economists-support-gop-tax-reform-bill-in-open-letter-commentary.html
======
nsriv
A quick perusal of names from two universities I have been affiliated with,
along with some of the organizations the signatories belong to, reveal that
these are mostly emeritus business admin or finance professors.

Of course they're in favor of this, they don't have to worry about their
graduate students anymore.

------
basicplus2
Even though it is essentially funded by reducing social security

[https://theguardiansofdemocracy.com/sen-rubio-admits-gop-
str...](https://theguardiansofdemocracy.com/sen-rubio-admits-gop-strategy-
starve-social-security-medicare-benefits/)

